# Plx driver problem after installation in LINUX



## jayasekar (May 27, 2008)

hi, i have downloaded PLXSDK software from plx web site. I have Red Hat Linux 9.0 os on my pc. i configured PLXSDK software and installed as per the documentation given along with PLXSDK software. once the kernel module is loaded, my PC gets hanged after 5 or 10 or 30 minutes. It may hang on any time once the module is loaded. I dont know what to do next. can any one help me plz 

I will be available on [email protected]
:4-dontkno


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am not familiar with PLXSDK. What is it, and do u have website that explains it so that i can get a handle on it. Then I can help you better with it. 

As for your computer hanging up. If you try to run it from terminal (if that is possible) do u get any error messages or something that can point you in a direction.

Cheers!


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Redhat 9.0 is at least 5 years old. I would get a new kernel. I think Redhat 9.0 use to run ISA and PCI was relatively new at that time.

If you are running Fedora Core 9, then that is a new kernel and you have a problem. Core 9 has only been out about a month. You may have to go back to Core 8 to get a stable PLX SDK build.


----------



## jayasekar (May 27, 2008)

your can download plxsdk form this site http://www.plxtech.com/products/sdk/


----------



## jayasekar (May 27, 2008)

im working for small company and they want me to develop the pci drivers only in REDHAT 9.0. that is the reason i have choosen RH9.0


----------

